# رد الدكتورة وفاء سلطان على فيصل القاسم



## Maya (25 مايو 2006)

*رد الدكتورة وفاء سلطان على فيصل القاسم*






*تريثت أياما قبل أن أرد على مقالة السيّد الدكتور فيصل القاسم "اشتم العرب والمسلمين واصبح مشهورا في أمريكا" كي أتيح الوقت لأغلبية قرّاء المواقع التي نشرتها أن تقرأها، فتصبح تلك الأغلبية قادرة على أن تتذكر من قصد السيد الدكتور في مقالته تلك. 

لا شكّ ان المتتبع للصحافة العربية والعالمية والذي قرأ المقالة المذكورة يدرك، ودون أدنى شك، بأن وفاء سلطان قد وقعت ضحيّة الإرهاب الفكري الذي يمارسه ملاّكو الرغيف في قطر عموما وفي الجزيرة خصوصا على السيّد القاسم!


-------------------------------------​
أنا ولدت لأكتب.. وهاجرت لأكتب..

على باب السفارة الأمريكية في دمشق وبعد أن قضيت ليلاً بكامله وقعت عقداً بيني وبين السماء: امنحيني الحريّة أيتها السماء ونذراً لك أن أدافع عن حريّة الآخرين حتى أمنحها لهم أو أموت دون ذلك!

منذ اليوم الأول التي وطأت به قدمي ارض المهجر بدأت الكتابة ولم انحرف قيد أنملة عن الخط الذي رسمه أول حرف صغته!

سبعة عشر عاما وأنا انتقل بين الصحف العربية المحليّة هنا في لوس أنجلوس، تطردني الواحدة للأخرى!

هذا مأجور من قبل صدام وذاك من قبل السعودية وآخر يقتات على فضلات السفارة السوريّة وأنا أتوسل للجميع كي ينشروا لي مقالاً مقابل أن ادفع لهم ثمن اشتراك!

استخدموا جميعهم مقالاتي كورقة رابحة ليضغطوا بها على الجهات الممولة لهم فتزيد من دعمها. وعندما كان الناشر يحقق مأربه كان يرفض الاستمرار في نشرها.. بعضهم يعتذر برفق والبعض الآخر يشتمني.

هذه قصة بداياتي والتي استمرت حتى قرر الأخ الأستاذ بسّام درويش إنشاء موقعه الإلكتروني "الناقد" ودعاني مشكوراً كي أحلق في آفاقه الرحبة.

منذ اليوم الأول لولادة ذلك الموقع لم تعرف أجنحتي حدوداً ، فالسماء لا حدود لها! 

في العام الماضي، وتحديدا في أواخر تموز، اتصل بي السيّد القاسم ودعاني للمشاركة في برنامجه " الاتجاه المعاكس".

ليس في بيتي قناة الجزيرة وأنا عموماً ، لست من عشاق التلفزيون وأكاد لا أتفرج عليه إلاً بالمناسبات.

لا اعرف كيف وصل القاسم إلى وفاء سلطان، ولا اعرف حتى تلك اللحظة من كان وراء اختياري ولماذا اختاروني!

معلوماتي عن البرنامج كانت ضحلة للغاية ولم يسمح لي قصر الزمن أن ابحث عن طبيعته، فقبلت العرض دون شروط ليس حبّا بالظهور وإنّما إيماناً برسالتي!

كانت موضوع الحلقة: علاقة الإسلام بالإرهاب ... 

لا داعي لشرح الزوابع التي أثارتها فالكلّ يعرف...

لكنني لا املك حيالها إلا أن اشكر السيّد القاسم الذي ساهم في توسيع رقعة جمهوري وتعريف شريحة أوسع من الناس في الوطن العربي عليّ، فالتلفزيون يملك عموماً شريحة اوسع بكثير من شريحة الصحف سواء كانت مطبوعة أم إلكترونية.

لم يطل الزمن اكثر من بضعة اشهر لأفاجأ بالسيّد القاسم يتصل بي ويقترح مشاركة أخرى لي في برنامجه حول موضوع "صراع الحضارات"، ورحبت مرّة أخرى بالفكرة علماً بأنني لم اكن أتوقعها وتساءلت: عجبا هل نسي السيّد القاسم من أنا؟!

وكانت الحلقة..

ولكنها أخذت هذه المرّة بعداً آخرَ شكّل نقطة الانعطاف الأكثر خطورة في عمري الكتابي!

***************** ​
سبعة عشر عاماً من هذا العمر قضيتها هنا في امريكا دون أن يعرف جاري الأمريكي الذي يسكن بيتاً مجاورا لبيتي ما اسمي أو من أنا. كلّما التقت عيناه بعينيّ يرمي عليه التحية: أسعدت وقتا فافا! فهو لا يعرف أن يلفظ اسمي ويختصره بفافا!

وتقتصر معظم دردشاتنا على حديقتي التي تنافس بجمالها حديقته!

سبعة عشر عاماً حققت في حياتي المهجريّة نجاحا لا يمكن أن تحقق اكبر منه امرأة اخرى. فأنا باختصار، أغنى واسعد امرأة في العالم.

بيتي الذي اشتريته بعرق جبيني منذ عشرة أعوام لا تستطيع كلّ قصور ملوك وأمراء النفط أن تنافسه. لا بمساحته ولا بزخرفته وفخامته، وإنّما بالحبّ الذي يعمره وبالسعادة التي تسكنه!.

قصورهم مبنيّة على جماجم الناس ومجبولة بعرقهم ودمائهم ومسروقة من رغيف خبزهم، وبيتي مبنيّ على دعائم من حبّ ومجبول بعرقي وعرق زوجي وأولادي.

حديقتي هي كنزي.. أزهارها وأشجارها تتربع على قمّة جدول أعمالي.. كل زهرة فيها مرويّة بيدي وكلّ شجرة شهدت ولادة مقالة على الأقل من مقالاتي.

الساعة التي اقضيها كلّ فجر مع زوجي نحتسي قهوة الصباح واقرأ صحيفة لوس أنجلوس تايمز في إحدى المقاهي القريبة من بيتي هي أسعد وقت في حياتي، ولا استبدلها بكنوز قطر وكل جيرانها!

احتاج لاستمتع بقهوتي مع قطعة كيك إلى بضعة دولارات ولا احتاج إلى ملايين. و أي عمل شريف في أمريكا كفيل بتأمين تلك البضعة من الدولارات.

بضعة دولارات كل يوم، وهي بالمقياس الأمريكي مبلغ ضئيل للغاية، تكفي لصناعة سعادتي اليوميّة.

فنجان قهوة وقطعة كيك وصحيفتي المفضلة! تلك هي السعادة في قمتها، على الاقل بالنسبة لي! 

لن آكل ولن ألبس ذهباً ، لا يعنيني ولست من هواة جمعه! اعرف تماماً أنّ الحياة قصيرة ولن آخذ في حقائبي للعالم الآخر سوى ما قدّمته للبشرية خلال حياتي.

لن اترك لأولادي سوى علمهم وشهاداتهم التي يتلقونها من افضل جامعات العالم وبورصة تأمين على حياتي وحياة والدهم.

كلّ بنوك العالم ليست قادرة أن تدفع لي ثمنا لكتاباتي فهي تفوق بقيمتها كلّ ثمن.

عائلات بأولادها في وطني الأم تعيش على مساعدتي وهذا عامل آخر من عوامل سعادتي.
المبالغ التي أرسلها لهم لا تؤثر على وضعي المادي، بل تصنع الكثير في حياتهم.

تعود ابنتي من مدرستها وتلقي ببعض القطع النقديّة في حصالتها وهي تقول: هذه القطع تكفي لشراء طعام لطفل سوريّ.

علمتهم قيمة القرش لا كي يبخلوا على أنفسهم  بل كي يحسّوا بحرمان غيرهم!

يوم واحد في الأسبوع نمتنع فيه عن ارتيداد المطاعم كي نضمن طعاما لعائلة سورية في الشهر.

في المحلات التجارية اختار الحذاء الأرخص من غيره بثلاث دولارات، لا لأنني أبخل على نفسي بل أقرّشها بالعملة السوريّة فأقول: ثلاث دولارات كافية لشراء حقيبة مدرسيّة لطفل سوري!

بعد سبعة عشر عاماً من وجودي في أمريكا ما زلت أقرّش مصروفي هنا بالعملة السوريّة، رغم تفاهتها، لا كي أزيد من رصيدي في البنوك الأمريكيّة بل كي أزيد من رصيدي في بنوك الأسر السوريّة المستورة التي تضوّر جوعا وتبكي ظلما!

تلك هي وفاء سلطان وأنت من أجبرتني على البوح بهويّتها.

**************** ​
أنا ياسيّدي القاسم لا اسبّ ولا اعرف أن اسبّ، فلم أتعلم إلا الحبّ ولن اعلّم إلا الحب!
الشتيمة ليست من شيمي ولا هي طريقي إلى الشهرة.  و أنا لا اشتم الإسلام، بل افضحه!

هذه التركيبة العقائديّة ظلمت المرأة في بلادي وجرّدتها من حقوقها و أساءت إلى انسانيّتها. 

"تفسد صلاة الرجل المسلم عندما يمر أمامه كلب أو حمار أو امرأة"

أنا لا اشتم الإسلام بل أدفع عني شتائمه!

عندما ارفض أن أصنّف مع الكلب والحمار لا اشتم أحداً بل أرفض أن يشتمني أحد! 

أمريكا قد تشتري عملاء نفط ولكنها لا تستطيع أن تشتري عملاء فكر، فمن يملك فكراَ لا يستطيع أن يبيع نفسه، لا لسبب إلاّ لأنه لن يجد ثمنا لقيمة فكره!

لو كانت أمريكا معنيّة بشراء من يشتم الإسلام لما وجدتَ رجلاً واحدا في باكستان، ناهيك عن فقراء إندونيسيا والعرب، إلا وصار شتّاماً!
إن رجلا يبحث في براميل القمامة عن لقمة أطفاله، كما هي الحال في معظم البلدان الإسلامية، لن يتردد لحظة واحدة عن شتم الإسلام لو وجد سوقاً لشتائمه في أمريكا، على حدّ زعمك!

ولأعلنت تلك السوق إفلاسها منذ اللحظة الأولى التي فتحت بها أبوابها للبضائع الإسلامية!

الأسواق الأمريكية ترّحب بالعقول المضاءة والمضيئة وتحتضنها، ثمّ ترمي في براميلها عقولكم وشتائمكم.

**************** ​
اعقلوا يا سيّدي القاسم!

الفكر الذي ينقد أخلاقيّاتكم ويفضح عقيدتكم ليس شتيمة.

عندما كتبت وفاء سلطان عن الرجل السعودي الذي مزق فرج خادمته بأسنانه ويديه ورجليه (كوحش فقد صوابه) وحرق سجائره على جسدها ثم دس في جيبها بضعة دراهم ودفشها في طائرة عائدة إلى بلادها، عندما كتبت وفاء سلطان عن ذلك هي لم تشتم أحداً بل فضحت بذاءة الآية التي تقول: "وما ملكت أيمانكم"!

المرأة ليست ملكاً إلاّ لنفسها، ونفطكم لا يستطيع أن يشتري امرأة بل يستطيع أن يبيع عهراً.

الأسواق الأمريكية لا تشتري من هذا الرجل سوى نفطه، وتترك له أخلاقياته وعقيدته وعهره!

اعقلوا يا سيّدي القاسم!

تعلموا فنّ وأخلاقية النقد!

عندما تكتب مقالة من هذا النوع كن اكثر وضوحاً ، فمصداقية الكلمة تأتي أولاً من وضوحها.

اذكر لقرائك بالاسم من هم الذين شتموا الإسلام فاحتضنتهم أمريكا والصهيونية العالمية وجعلت منهم نجوماً بين ليلة وضحاها! اذكرهم بالاسم واذكر شتائمهم كي تفضحهم أن كنت صادقا مع نفسك أولاً ومع قارئك ثانياً.

لا تلف وتدور على مبدأ: اسمعي يا جارة افهمي يا كنّة!

هذا أسلوب زقاقي كانت تتعامل به جارتنا أم صطيف وهي ترطل شتائمها لضرّتها أم محمد دون أن تذكرها بالاسم خوفاً من سوط أبي محمد.

اخرجوا من أزقّتكم وتعلموا فنّ وأخلاقية وعلوم الكتابة!

القاسم رجل إعلام، ورجل الإعلام هو المثل الذي يقتدي به عادة مشاهدو هذا الإعلام، فكن على مستوى هذا الموقع احتراما ورحمة بالأجيال الشابة التي نساهم في بناء عقولها.

تلك الأجيال التي انبرى شاب منها، على الأغلب بعد قراءة مقالتك ، وكتب في موقع مرآة سورية مقالة بعنوان "القحـ......ـة وفاء سلطان ".

لقد ذكر حرفيّا ما أراد معلمه ومثله الأعلى السيّد القاسم أن يخفيه بين سطور مقالته.

****************** ​
في ثقافتكم كلّ صاحب فكر عميل وكلّ من خالف شريعتكم خائن.

بعد ظهوري الأول على قناة الجزيرة وفي برنامج "الاتجاه المعاكس" سأل الناس أخي، نعم أخي ابن أمي وأبي : ما الذي دفع أختك لموقفها هذا من الإسلام؟!!

فردّ بلا أدني تفكير: الجزيرة دفعت لأختي مليون دولار كي تقول ما قالته!

وانتشرت الإشاعة كي تخترق الكرة الأرضية من قطبها إلى قطبها الآخر وتصل إليً.

عندما سمعت قول أخي ضحكت بدلا من أن أبكي!

****************** ​
على ذمّة أخي دفعت لي الجزيرة مليون دولار في المرّة الأولى، ولا أحد إلا الدكتور القاسم يعرف كم دفعوا لي في المرّة الثانية! المرّة الثانية التي شكّلت أخطر نقطة انعطاف في حياتي الكتابية!

حتى تاريخ تلك اللحظة كان جاري الأمريكي الذي يسكن البيت المجاور لبيتي منذ أكثر من عشر سنوات يناديني فافا، وفي صباح اليوم التالي فاق الشعب الأمريكي ليقرأ على صفحات جرائده:

Stand up…Wafa Sultan is passing!    

The Muslim Voltaire has come! He is Wafa Sultan.​
ومئات العناوين الأخرى التي أكرمت سبعة عشر عاماً من عمري الكتابي!

شكرا للسيّد القاسم الذي علّم، من حيث يدري أو لا يدري، جاري الأمريكي كيف يلفظ اسمي على حقيقته!

منذ تلك اللحظة وحتّى تاريخ اليوم وهاتفي لا يتوقف عن الرنين...

بريدي الإلكتروني لم يعد قادرا أن يستوعب مزيداً من الرسائل. 

ساعي البريد يبتسم لي كلّ يوم وهو يلقي الرسائل في علبتي:

Queen of America! How're you doing today?

البرلمان السويدي يريد أن أشاركه في وضع خطة عمل حيال علاقات السويد مع الدول الإسلامية....

البرلمان الهولندي يريد أن يتشرف بزيارتي...

منظمات السلام في سويسرا تنتظر تكريمي في ديسمبر القادم...

جامعات إيطاليا ترحب بي كمحاضرة على منابرها...

مئات الدعوات من كلّ أنحاء العالم....

شكرا للدكتور القاسم الذي علّم العالم، وليس فقط جاري الأمريكي، كيف يلفظ اسمي على حقيقته!

******************** ​
ولكن لماذا يخفي السيّد القاسم مسؤوليته بين سطور مقالته تلك؟!!

لماذا يدّعي بأن أمريكا والصهيونيّة العالمية قد احتضنتني لأنني شتمت الاسلام؟!!
لماذ احتضنني برنامجه في المرّة الأولى وقبل أن تحتضنني أمريكا والصهيونيّة العالميّة؟!!

وإذا كنت قد شتمت الإسلام في المرّة الأولى لماذا دعاني إلى المرّة الثانية؟!!

هذا إذا  تجاهلنا المرّة التي دعاني بها لأدلي برأيي حيال انتخاب الشعب الفلسطيني لحماس فاعتذرت بلطف لأنني لا أريد أن أقحم نفسي في السياسة!

"أمريكا والصهيونيّة العالمية" تعرّفا عليّ من خلال الجزيرة، ليس من خلال المرّة الأولى وحسب، بل من خلال المرّة الثانية أيضاً!

كان السؤال الأول الذي طرحته عليّ كلّ الصحف ـ نيويورك تايميز.. لوس انجلوس تايمز.. الصاندي تايمز.. اللوموند الفرنسية...الخ ـ ما الذي أوصلك إلى الجزيرة؟

وكان جوابي دائماً : لا اعرف..اسألوا الجزيرة؟

على صفحتها الأولى كتبت النيويورك تايمز: شكراً  للجزيرة التي عرّفتنا على وفاء سلطان!

كم دفعوا لي؟!!

استطيع ان اؤكّد للقرّاء الأعزاء بان المبلغ الذي دفعوه لي لم يتجاوز قرشاً واحدا مجموع المبلغين اللذين دفعتهما لي الجزيرة في المرّة الاولى والثانية!!!

فلماذا لا يرتقي السيّد القاسم الى مستوى مسؤوليته، كرجل اعلام من الطراز الأول، لماذا لا يرتقي إلى مستوى تلك المسؤولية ويعلن للقراء:

ـ من الذي اختار وفاء سلطان لتكون ضيفة برنامجه مرتين؟
ـ طالما شتمت الإسلام في المرّة الأولى لماذا استضافها في المرّة الثانية؟
ـ كم دفعت الجزيرة لوفاء سلطان في المرّة الأولى وكم دفعت لها في المرّة الثانية؟

****************** ​
قرأت مرّة لكاتب يهودي، نسيت اسمه، قصة كتابه الأول يقول فيها بما معناه: رغم كلّ الضغوط والقمع الذي يمارس على الإنسان يستطيع هذا الإنسان أن يحتفظ ولو لنفسه، بنقاء ضميره.. 
ويتابع:

كنت في غرفة سجني عندما نادوا عليّ كي يقودوني إلى الفرن الغازي. في طريقي إلى المحرقة، والذي لن تستغرق مدته بضع دقائق، وضعت فكرة هذا الكتاب ووعدت نفسي لو تدخل القدر ومنع حرقي سأنشره في أول فرصة، وتدخل القدر وفعلت!

والكتاب كله يدور حول فكرة: لا أحد يستطيع أن يشتري ضمير الإنسان والإنسان يستطيع أن يبقى حراً ، على الأقل في فكره، في أقسى لحظات عمره.

أثناء ظهوري الثاني في برنامج "الاتجاه المعاكس"، ولا أستطيع أن أتصوّر بأن تلك اللحظة اقل ضغطاً من الضغوط التي عاني منها الكاتب اليهودي وهو في طريقة من غرفة السجن إلى المحرقة، فأنا كنت أواجه خلالها إرهاباً عمره أربعة عشر قرنا من الزمن، خلال تلك اللحظة كنت اسمع السّيد القاسم، وكلما لفظ الدكتور الخولي اسم محمد، كنت اسمعه يتمتم: صلّى الله عليه وسلم!

في تلك اللحظة بالذات، ورغم ضغوطها، وضعت فكرة لكتاب بعنوان "الإرهاب الفكري"!

إلى أيّ مدى يؤمن السيّد الدكتور فيصل القاسم بأن الله صلّى على محمد؟!!

يا إلهي! ما أقسى أن يصبح الرغيف حاجزاً للعقل!

**************** ​
نفس الدوافع التي أجبرت السيّد الدكتور فيصل القاسم كي يصلي ويسلّم على محمد، دفعته كي يكتب تلك المقالة.

يحاول أن يثبت لأولياء الرغيف بأنه يؤمن برسولهم، ويحاول أن يثبت لهم بأنّ وفاء سلطان قد شتمت الإسلام وبأنّ أمريكا والصهيونيّة العالمية وراء شهرتها، وفيصل القاسم غير مسؤول عن ذلك!

وأنا بدوري اسأل السيّد القاسم، وهو في أقسى لحظاته، أن يحتفظ بنقاء ضميره ويخرج على الملأ ليعلن لهم:

من أوصل وفاء سلطان وكم دفعوا لها؟

علّه يجلي بشجاعته الغشاوة التي أعمت بصر أخي وبصر السيّد القاسم نفسه وعلّه يعلّم المسلمين، كما علّم جاري الأمريكي ، كي يلفظون اسمي على حقيقته!

إنها أمانة في عنق جهينة، وعند جهينة الخبر القين!

فهل سترتقي إلى مسؤولية أمانتها؟!!

سؤال اترك الاجابة عليه للسيّد القاسم، وسواء أجاب أم تجاهل، ليس لديّ سوى أن اشكره من أعماقي لأنّه علم جاري الأمريكي كيف يلفظ اسمي على حقيقته!

لم أعد مجرّد "فافا" في أمريكا، بل أنا وفاء سلطان وعلى حدّ تعبير الصحافة الأمريكية:

فوليتير المسلمين قد وصل..على الجميع أن يقفوا!

فهل يقف السيّد القاسم؟!! *


----------



## IslamicM (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: رد الدكتورة وفاء سلطان على فيصل القاسم*

الدكتور وفاء  والحرية   الحرية بمفهومها الواسع والمطاط في نفس الوقت 
اولا: عندما تمنحوا الاطفال في غزة ولبنان والعراق الحرية ,حينها تنمح حماس وحزب الله والمقاومة العراقية ,لاطفالكم الحرية.
ثانيا: الدكتورة وفاء تتحدث عن حرية التعبير وتنسى او "تتناسى"  حرية ان يعيش الانسان   بشيئ من الكرامة.


----------



## Maya (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: رد الدكتورة وفاء سلطان على فيصل القاسم*

*حاول الذئب ذات مرة أن يرتدي ثوب الحمل فنجح لحد كبير في أن يخدع بعض الحيوانات باستثناء الحملان  التي كانت كلما رأته هربت ولم تنخدع به فتساءل الذئب لماذا يا ترى تهرب الحملان رغم إجادتي للتنكر  ؟ لكنه نظر إلى بركة من الماء فوجد أن أنيابه ما تزال ظاهرة للعيان وما تزال ملطخة بدماء الحملان ولم يستطع إخفائها ...

وهذه حال كل إرهابي مجرم يتظاهر بأنه علماني كنوع من التجديد بممارسة التقية (إن الكذب خير الفضائل )  ، فيترك ثوب المشيخية والوعظ ليرتدي بدلة سينيه ويضع نظارات ويتحدث بالثقافة ويقول أنا علماني ويدافع عن المحمدية  في حين أن قلبه الأسود المليء بظلمة الشيطان منذ 1400 سنة ينبض وينبض ..

فلا تحاولوا يا معشر المتبركين ببول البعير أن تخدعوا الناس وتقولوا نحن علمانيين ونحترم المحمدية فتقيتكم وعلمانيتكم أصبحت معروفة للجميع ، والدكتورة وفاء هي أصدق من عرفكم ووضعكم في الحجم الذي تستحقونه ...

وخوفاً على صنمكم الثرثار ونبيه فلم تعرض قناة الحظيرة إعادة حلقة الثلاثاء الأخير من برنامج الاتجاه المظلم المحمدي الذي يقدمه فيصل القاسم الدرزي المتأسلم رغبة بكسرات الخبز التي يدفعها حكام قطر ....

وأخيراً لمن يقول أنه يرفض مهاجمة الأديان السماوية فهناك دينين سماويين لا ثالث لهما اليهودية والمسيحية أما الثالث فلا وجود له واللات أعلم قد أكله الداجن ...

أما - الحظيرة تولك - الذي يتفاخر به أحد العناصر الإرهابية ويقول تعرفوا على وفاء سلطان من خلاله فهو ليس أكثر من حظيرة لحثالة البشر من الأصوليين والإرهابيين  والمجرمين وقطاع الطرق ومغتصبين الأطفال  وشراب البول والمتبركين به والذين تسمح لهم الحظيرة بقول ما يريدون دون حساب ولا رقيب .....

فلا نحتاج لهكذا زريبة لنتعرف على الدكتورة وفاء سلطان ..*


----------



## Maya (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: رد الدكتورة وفاء سلطان على فيصل القاسم*

*الزملاء ..

يرجى إبقاء الموضوع محصوراً في قضية الدكتورة وفاء سلطان وما سببته من زلزال في قناة الحظيرة ولدى العنكبوت الدرزي فيصل القاسم ، ولا مكان هنا للحديث عن إرهاب حماس وجرائمها ، فحرصاً على النظام وعدم تشتيت الموضوع يرجى العودة للموضوع الأساسي ....

وشكراً .....
*


----------



## وليم تل (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: رد الدكتورة وفاء سلطان على فيصل القاسم*

الاخت العزيزة مايا
اعتذر اولا على اعتبار ردى حاد عن الموضوع وتفرع لقضية اخرى
لكن صدقينى قد تحتاج الردود احيانا لوضع امثلة فى ظاهرها خارجى ولكن فى باطنها صلب الموضوع
وهذة الامثلة مثل بهار الطعام يعطى مذاق خاص
واسمحى لى ان ابدى رأى خاص بى ومن حقك كصاحبة للموضوع ان تحذفية فهذا شأنك
فمهما كانت الردود متهجمة او ساخنة ....الخ تترك كما هى وهذة تعطى الفرصة لكاتب الموضوع بالتحاور بمصداقية وايجابية مقنعة بموضوعة بدلا من الحذف الذى يترجم على انة هروب من المقدرة على الحجة والبينة كما تعطى لبقية الاعضاء بالمشاركة الايجابية بكامل الحرية لان الحذف المستمر قد يعطى رتابة للموضوع مع ملل ونحن​ نطلب الانتشار والايجابية
واخيرا اعتذر عن الاطالة وخروجى عن الموضوع وبالقطع الرأى الاول والاخير لصاحب الموضوع وهو انتى
ودمتى بود


----------



## Maya (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: رد الدكتورة وفاء سلطان على فيصل القاسم*

*الزميل وليم تل ...

يبدو من كلامك أنك إنسان واعي ومثقف وستفهم بكل تأكيد ما أقوله ..

إن من أكبر المشاكل التي تعاني منها كثير من المنتديات هي تشتيت الموضوع و تشعبها بحيث يضيع المشارك أو صاحب الموضوع على من يرد وبأي موضوع يتحدث وأي قضية يناقش ....

وبالنسبة لهذا الموضوع فإن ما طرح من قضايا جانبية ليست جديدة وتمت مناقشتها كثيراً وهناك أقسام أخرى تتناولها ، وعلى ما رأيت دخل الحوار في الحديث عن الإرهاب الفلسطيني وهذا سيغير الموضوع الأساسي وسيدفعه في غير طريقه تماماً خاصة مع وجود بعض المجاهدين الذين أخذوا بالتغني بإرهاب حماس وصواريخها الإلهية ، واستوجب الرد منك ومن الزميل رياض وبالفعل أجدتم وأنا أؤيدكم في ما قلتموه ولكن كان الحوار سيطول ويبتعد عما قصدته منه خاصة وأنكم تحاورون أقراص مدمجة أكثر من بشر  ...

وبالنسبة للحذف فأنا لست من حذف ردودك فلست مشرفة لكني طالبت بحذف مشاركات أحد المجاهدين الذي أخذ يخرج عن الطريق كثيراً ويدخلنا في خرافات لا حصر لها مكانها في الحوار الإسلامي أو ركن الأخبار ، ولم أطلب حذف مشاركاتك ولا مشاركة رياض لكن يبدو أن إدارة المنتدى قد اتخذت قرارها بذلك ..

لعلمك فأنا لا أستطيع مناقشة الإدارة في حذفها للردود فحتى الموضوع في توقيعي اختفى  دون سبب ولحدالآن ما أزال أبحث عنه ....

أنا معك في شأن فتح المجال للجميع للحوار وعدم التهرب من الرد بأي شكل  ولكن ليكن ذلك في الأماكن المخصصة لها وفي المواضيع الملائمة ، وردودك ليس فيها حدة بل هي شيء طبيعي وواقعي وفي غاية المنطقية وبالنهاية يبقى رأي زميل مسيحي ، ولو كان لي الأمر لما حذفتها و لكن كان للإدارة رأيها ..

لا داعي للاعتذار ومرحباً بمشاركتك وأشكر تفهمك ومساهمتك معي في الحفاظ على النظام وتسلسل الموضوع  ...*


----------



## eman88 (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: رد الدكتورة وفاء سلطان على فيصل القاسم*

هاي انسانة كثير جريئة ومحترمووشجاعة انا بحسدها على قوتها وكل كلمة بتقولها صح انا معها 100% وما حدا بقدر ينكر انها بتحكي بكل ثقة وكل حرف بتقولوا مضبوط الله يحميها وينصرها وهنيأً لك يا شجاعة انشالهل اقدر اصير مثلك الله يحميك من كل شرير


----------



## waeanasl (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: رد الدكتورة وفاء سلطان على فيصل القاسم*

انا بلاحظ انو لجميع هون بيسب على لدين الاسلامي وما بعترف فيه.
وانا برئيي ان الهدف كان من لديانات السماوية هوي تنظيم الحياة واجلال كلمة الله عز وجل، وادا نظرنا الى الدين الاسلامي نلاحظ انهو ينظيم الحياه بجميع جوانبها وهوي دين يعلي كلمة الله ازن لا فرق بين الدين المسيحي او الدين الاسلامي الا ان الدين الاسلامي جاء شاملا ويسد عن جميع الديانتا لدلك تم رفضة كدين .
وحتى لو اننا لا نؤمن بلدين الاسلامي فان الدين المسيحي  فيه كتير من الامور التي تدعو الى الرحمه واحترام الاخرين ولكن ولكني ارى ان الجميع لا يحترم الدين الاسلامي وهاده عكس ما نص عليه الانجيل.
عكس المسلمين الدين يحترمون الديانات ومنها الدين المسيحي وقد نص على دلك في لقران وانظر على اي موقع اسلامي لا ترى فيه شتم لاي ديانه عكس لكثير من الموقع المسيحيه.


----------



## maream samir (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: رد الدكتورة وفاء سلطان على فيصل القاسم*

الدكتورة وفاء سلطان انتى على حق فى كل كلمة وليس معنى انكى رايتى الحقيقة انهم دفعوا لكى او شهرتك من الاساءة الى الاسلام ولكن ذلك عن شجاعة منك ورؤية واضحة للحقيقة التى لا يعرفها الكثير او نراها ونتجاهلها لاننا خائفون من الفتنة الطائفية او الارهاب ...

ليت كل البشر يكون لديهم شفافية ورؤية واضحة للحقيقة مثلك اتمنى ان يكون لدى مثل شجاعتك احييك على شجاعتك وايمانك بالحقيقة واصرارك على كشفها ...

شكراا لكى maya لانك عرضتى لنا هذا لموضوع شكرااا لتعب محبتك ...


----------



## وليم تل (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: رد الدكتورة وفاء سلطان على فيصل القاسم*

بعد اذن العزيزة مايا مع جزيل الشكر لردها على كلماتى
اخى العزيز waeanasl
واضح انك مبعوث حديثا للرد وبعدك سيدخل اخرون فيا مرحبا بشباب الجهاد واتمنى من اولى الامر الا يحذفوا اى رد مهما خرج عن الموضوع او اللياقة ويعطونا الفرصة لتصحيح الاوضاع
اخى العزيز رغم خروجك عن النص فتعاليم مسيحنا تجعلنا ان نحب اعدائنا ونبارك لاعنينا ونحسن الى مبغضينا وانتم شركاء واخوة لنا فى الوطن وعندما نتحدث معكم فاننا نتحدث من قرانكم وسنتكم وحياة رسولكم الكريم وتعاليمة فهل هذا تعتبرة سبابا ...؟! اذن فأرجع الى تعاليمكم وسننكم وفتواكم وستعرف اننا نواجهكم بالحقيقة المرة اما بخصوص المنتديات الاسلامية فستجدهم ينعتونا بالكفر دائما بل وافتح القنوات الفضائية العربية واقرأ فى الصحف من افاضلكم الهجوم على المسيحية ولست ادرى ماذا تقصد بشمولية الاسلام وهو اول ما فعل نسخ تعاليم المسيح كليا بحجة تحريف الانجيل او تقصد شمولية ذكورية بالجمع باربع زوجات وما ملكت ايمانكم ولا اية واية شمولية تقصد بها
وان كنت مبعوث للحوار الجاد فناقش ما تقولة الدكتورة وفاء سلطان بدلا من الارهاب الفكرى ونظرية المؤامرة وسب الاسلام ودع رب الاسلام يدافع عنة كما منع تحريف القرأن وترج الانجيل فى مهب الريح عرضة للتشويش والتحريف على حد قولكم وحقا شىء غريب حتى ربنا عندة خيار وفقوس صحيح على رأى السيدة
عائشة عندما قالت اجد الاهك يا محمد يسرع فى تحقيق اهوائك وعجبى.......
مع اعتذارى لكاتبة الموضوع  لانها اصبحت ردود تفلق
ودمتى مايا بكل ود​


----------



## قاسم (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: رد الدكتورة وفاء سلطان على فيصل القاسم*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وبعد اعزائي اتمني الا يأخذ الموضوع اكبر من حجمه هذا من ناحيه من ناحيه اخري كل شيء قابل للخطأ والصواب لكن لا اعلم لماذا تسيرون وراء الاهوائكم ولا تعطون عقولكم التفكير انا اعذركم لان سياسه اخلع عقلك مع نعلك هي اليافطه التي تتزينون بها
 دعونا ندخل في الموضوع انا لم اشاهد الحلقه ولكني تابعتها عن طريق النت والمنتدي 

 الجزء الاول: 

استهلت الاستاذة بوصف الاسلام بالتخلف والهمجية و القمع و عقلية العصور الوسطى و الدكتاتورية و انتهاك حقوق الانسان و المرأة. و ان ما يحدث حاليا (و بالمطلق) ان ما يحدث ليس صراعا للحضارات. فالحضارات -من وجهة نظرها- لا تتصارع بل تتنافس. و ان من بدأ بصراع الحضارت هم المسلمون عندما ذكرت ان الرسول الكريم قال: أُمرت ان اقاتل الناس حتى يؤمنوا بالله و رسوله. 

نست الدكتورة او تناست فضل علماء المسلمين على العلم الحديث، و فرض الاسلام لمباديء الحرية الأجتماعية و المساواة و فضل المسلم على غير المسلم و الابيض و الاسود. و كيف انه لا فرق بين احد من هؤلاء الا بالتقوى (و التقوى لا مقياس لها بين البشر انما هي لله العليم بذات الصدور) و نست ايضا او تناست كيف ان الرسول و في ذات المجلس ارسى دعائم المجتمعات من حيث التراحم و العفو عند المقدرة و وضع المكاره كالربا. و كيف ان كل دم سفك في الجاهلية هو موضوع و اولها دم ربيعة فسياسة الثأر و العنف و استغلال حاجة الانسان (بالربا) منافية للأسلام شكلا و مضمونا. و بدأ بنفسه و اهله. 

نست الدكتورة التاريخ الموثّق عن الاضطهاد الذي تعرض له المسلمون على ايدي كفّار مكة و انتهاكهم لحقوقهم الانسانية لمجرد اعتناقهم دين مخالف لدين قريش. نست كل القهر والقمع و التعذيب و القتل و الاغتصاب للاجساد و الممتلكات و التهجير و الطرد و محاولات الاغتيال و كل هذه الممارسات والتي هي في عرف القرن الواحد و العشرون من جرائم الحرب. نست كل ذلك و تذكرت رد الرسول الكريم على كل هذا الممارسات اللا انسانية بأنه قد اذن له بالقتال. اذن من الله او لا فهو امر عقلي و منطقي ان يُرد على الطاغية بالقتال ضده. الم تفعل هذا دول العالم الحديث ضد هتلر؟ فلم هو مصرح به و حلال الآن لهم .. و حرام منكر على غيرهم؟ 

الم تتصارع الحضارتين اليونانية و الرومانية على السيطرة على العالم آنذاك؟ و لم يكن للمسلمون حتى وجود على وجه الارض. الم تتصارع الحضارتين الفارسية و الرومانية حتى بدون تدخل المسلمين؟ الم يقاتل اليهود الكنعانيين في ارضهم و طردوهم منها؟ الم يقاتل نبي الله داود جالوت و استحوذ على الملك منه؟ الم تقاتل الحضارة الهندية و ان كان بالطريقة السلبية السلمية هيمنة و سيطرة الحضارة الغربية المتثلة بالاستعمار البريطاني؟ 

 الحضارات تتصارع لفرض سيطرتها على العالم و من اجل هذا تسخر كل طاقاتها و امكانياتها للوصول الى مآربها. فلم توجد في التاريخ حضارتين متجاوتين الا و تصارعتا من اجل البقاء. فالمنطق الذي تكلّمت عنه ليس له اي اساس من الصحة لا منطقيا، و لا عقليا .. و كل الأدلة التاريخية ضده. 

و نسيت الاستاذة ايضا انه و حتى في القرن العشرين، ان حقوق السود كانت مهدورة حتى اواسط القرن و ان المسلمون الامريكان و السود هم من ناهض الاستبداد و القمع و العنصرية البيضاء الى جانب اخوتهم السود الامريكان من غير المسلمين! الا تعلمون ان احد صحابه الرسول قال لسيدنا بلال بن رباح الحبشي يا ابن السوداء فعلم النبي بذلك فقال له انك امرؤ فيك جاهليه.

و نسيت ايضا ان حقوق المرأة التي تكلمت عنها كانت مهدورة في المجتمعات الغربية و حتى الستينيات. فلا ترث المرأة و لا تعمل الا في الحانات و اماكن اللهو. و نسيت من حوّل المرأة الى سلعة جنسية تجارية للبيع و من أرغمها على مقارعة الحياة لتكسب قوتها و قوت اولادها بدون اي تبعيات على الرجل و هو الامر الذي لا يزال قائما الى هذا اليوم في المجتمعات الغربية المعاصرة. في حين ان المرأة في الأسلام قد كرّمت و سمح لها بالعمل و الميراث و النفقة و التجارة و حق الحياة الكريمة و واجب الرجل دائما هو توفير هذه الحياة 

هؤلاء من امر الله بقتالهم، من يقتلون اولادهم بأيديهم خشية الفقر، و يقتلون المواليد من الإناث خشية العار. و تقف و بكل صلف  و تحدي في معسكرهم ... الا يجوز قتال من ينتهك حقوق الانسان بكل الطرق و الأساليب المنهجية و يستعبد الناس؟ اي من الحضارات بدأت بتطبيق و حماية حقوق الأنسان و حتى الجنين من البشر في الوقت الذي يحتدم فيه النقاش حول قتل الأجنة للسيدات الاتي لا يرغبن في الحمل!؟ 

و للعلم، لم يأمر الاسلام اتباعه ابدا بقتال اهل الكتاب الا في حالات الدفاع عن النفس. و الادلة كثيرة على حالات التعايش السلمي بين المسلمين و المسيحيين و اليهود في شتى بقاع الأرض، من الأندلس و حتى الصين و كل ارجاء اوربا. 

و أذكرها بما فعل الاسبان بالمسلمين و حتى المتعاطفين.. كلا و حتى من شكّو بتعاطفه او اعتناقه فكر جديد، فالعصور الوسطى لا زالت عالقة بالأذهان، من اساليب العذاب المنهجية الممكننة و آلات التعذيب الجهنمية. و لسنا بحاجة للعودة الى الماضي البعيد فأمريكا ام الديموقراطية و الحريات اول من يعذب الناس و يحتدم فيها الجدل حول انسانية او وحشية التعذيب في معتقلاتها السرية و العلنية. اليست هذه ايضا من علامات التخلف و انتهاك حقوق الأنسان و عقلية القرون الوسطى؟ 

اليس ما يجري في العراق اكبر دليل على انتهاك سيادة و حرمات الدول الأخرى؟ و ما الى ذلك من تعذيب و اهانة و اشعال للفتن  الطائفية و ارهاب المدنيين و اغتصاب حقوق و اجساد و املاك الابرياء؟ و الله اعلم مالذي يحدث ايضا في افغانستان و توابعها. 

الجزء الثاني: 

وصم الحضارات و البشر الآخرين بأسماء لم يختاروها بأنفسهم؟ اهل الكتاب و اهل الكتب. اعتقد ان الكثيرين وصفو الآخرين بأسماء كما يشاؤون و ما المشكلة في ذلك؟ الم يقسم اليهود العالم الي يهود و حيوانات؟ و عندما يرد الاسلام بوصفهم بـ"المغضوب عليهم" فما المشكلة في من يعتقد انه "شعب الله المختار"؟ لم يحق لليهودي ان يعتبرني حيوان و لا يحق لي او للأسلام ان يصفهم بأحفاد القردة و الخنازير؟ ثم بكل بساطة ايجوز لمسلم او مسيحي اعتناق اليهودية؟ بالطبع لا، و سيظل الى الابد من الحيوانات 

الم يصم اليهود و لا يزالون السيدة مريم العذراء الطاهرة العفيفة بالعاهره؟  الم يصفوا السيد المسيح بكل الاسماء؟ فإذا كان الجميع يسب الجميع، و يصفهم بما يريد فلم يُمنع المسلمون من نفس الممارسة؟ الم تقم ذات السيدة بوصف المسلمين بالمتخلفين و الجهلة و الارهابيين و... و... و ؟ اين هي الحضارة التي تتحدث عنها اذن؟ 

اهل الذمة و اهل الكتاب  و النصارى تعابير لا غبار عليها و ليس فيها اي نوع من الذم لأي فريق. اما المغضوب عليهم هم من ادّعوا انهم شعب الله المختار .. و ما المانع؟ ام يحرم على "الحيوانات" التطاول على اسيادها؟ 

و ليكونوا فعلا اهل كتب، فأهل الكتاب لا تعني كتاب واحد او معين! 

"كل الكتب العلمية المفيدة التي بين ايديكم هي كتبهم" و اضيف، و غير المفيدة ايضا. و المقصود بهذا الكلام الاعتباطي؟؟اليست  كذلك كتب الحرب و الدمار و الغوغائية و الأسلحة الفتاكة و الكيماوية و البيولوجية و التجارب على البشر و تلويث البيئة و القائمة لا تعد ولا تحصى 

الفكر الحر الخلاق تتعارض مع كلمة علمية .. لكن لا بأس ..   الكثير من العلوم في القرن العشرين نشأت و ترعرعت تحت و طأة القمع و الاستبداد و الدكتاتورية من الامثلة التلفاز (الماني نازي) المحرك النفاث (الماني) الصوايخ ( المانية) الحرية و الابداع مصطلحين غير مترادفين و لا شأن لهم ببعض 

ثم بدأت عملية الردح العلني بدأت طبعا باعتراضها على سؤال الشيخ ان كانت ملحدة و لا اعلم ما الذي قد يهين انسانة قالت انها علمانية بنفس اللحظة. صحيح العلمانية و الالحاد امران مختلفان لكن لا اعلم ما المشكلة في الموضوع 

"انت حر في ان تعبد ما تشاء و لكن لا علاقة لك بعقائد الآخرين" !!! من قال ان الاسلام يتدخل في عقائد الآخرين! و من قال ان الاسلام يتدخل في خصوصيات دين او آخر!؟ هل قام مسلم في اي بلد بمحاولة تصحيح طريقة العبادة لأحد من اخواننا المسيحيين؟ لا افهم ما هذا الاسلوب العجيب في النقاش!!؟ و هو اشبة بالكذب منه للنقاش. 

الجزء الثالث: 

"اليهود خرجوا من مأساة و فرضوا احترامهم على العالم بعلمهم لا بإرهابهم" .. حسنا اما ارهاب الدولة و قتل الابرياء و تهجيرهم و مصادرة الاراضي و كل الممارسات العنصرية و قائمة طويلة لا تنتهي فليست ارهاب. 

"لم نر يهوديا واحد يفجر نفسه داخل مطعم الماني، لم نر يهوديا واحدا يهدم كنيسة، لم نر يهوديا واحدا يحتج على ذلك بقتل الناس".. واضح ان معلوماتها التاريخية ضحلة جدا. في الحقيقة المقاومة اليهودية في بولندا كانت شهيرة و قتلت و شنت حرب عصابات و ابيد معظمها عن بكرة ابيها و اليهود انفسهم فخورون بها. كما قام اليهود بذبح الفلسطينيين و السوريين و اللبنانيين و المصريين و الاردنيين و العراقيين و غيرهم. و قصفوا المدنيين و احرقوا المسجد الاقصى و اطلقوا الرصاص على المصلين العزّل اثناء صلاتهم، و قاموا بالاغتيالات السياسية و التضييق على المدنيين و حصارهم الاتذكر الشيخ القعيد احمد ياسين و قائمة ليس لها آخر 

الجزء الرابع: 

"حوّل المسلمين ثلاث تماثيل للأله بوذا الى حطام" الصحيح، حوّل الطالبان التماثيل، و ليس كل المسلمين فالطالبان لا يمثلون الا انفسهم. امّا بالنسبة للمسلمين و العناية بالآثار والتماثيل، فالمسافة قريبة الى مصر لكي تشاهد بنفسها ما فعل نابليون بأبو الهول في حين ان المسلمين حافظوا عليه لآلاف السنين 

"لم نرى بوذي واحد يحرق مسجدا او يقتل مسلما"، صحيح، لكن لم تبقى دولة اسلامية او حتى تمت للأسلام بصلة الا و اعلنت عن اسفها على التماثيل. 

حرق الكنائس: لا اعلم متى في تاريخ الاسلام كله اقدم احد على حرق كنيسة، و هي التي يعتبرها المسلمون دار عبادة لله. قد تحدث بعض التجاوزات لكنها تصرفات فردية خاطئة يحرمها كل الأئمة بدون استثناء الم تسمعوا قول النبي محمد صليالله عليه وسلم (من اذى ذميا فأنا خصيمه يوم القيامه )ووفد نصاري نجران حينما كانوا في المسجد النبوي وحانت صلاتهم فقامو يصلون فقام بعض الصحابه يمنعوهم فقال لهم النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم دعوهم وابن عمرو بن العاص حينما ضرب شاب نصراني بعدما سبقه في الجري فشكاه الشاب الي عمر بن الخطاب فأرسل اليه عمر وقال للشاب النصراني اضرب ابن الاكرمين وصفعه علي وجهه كما فعل ابن عمرو ابن العاص في  في حين .. تحضرني مقولة مشهورة من الحملات الصليبية "اقتلهم جميعا (المسلمون و المسيحيون و اليهود في بيت المقدس) فالله يعرف جماعته" 

شكرا اليكم
والله يهدي من يشاء الي صراطه المستقيم


----------



## قاسم (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: رد الدكتورة وفاء سلطان على فيصل القاسم*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وبعد اعزائي اتمني الا يأخذ الموضوع اكبر من حجمه هذا من ناحيه من ناحيه اخري كل شيء قابل للخطأ والصواب لكن لا اعلم لماذا تسيرون وراء الاهوائكم ولا تعطون عقولكم التفكير انا اعذركم لان سياسه اخلع عقلك مع نعلك هي اليافطه التي تتزينون بها
 دعونا ندخل في الموضوع انا لم اشاهد الحلقه ولكني تابعتها عن طريق النت والمنتدي 

 الجزء الاول: 

استهلت الاستاذة بوصف الاسلام بالتخلف والهمجية و القمع و عقلية العصور الوسطى و الدكتاتورية و انتهاك حقوق الانسان و المرأة. و ان ما يحدث حاليا (و بالمطلق) ان ما يحدث ليس صراعا للحضارات. فالحضارات -من وجهة نظرها- لا تتصارع بل تتنافس. و ان من بدأ بصراع الحضارت هم المسلمون عندما ذكرت ان الرسول الكريم قال: أُمرت ان اقاتل الناس حتى يؤمنوا بالله و رسوله. 

نست الدكتورة او تناست فضل علماء المسلمين على العلم الحديث، و فرض الاسلام لمباديء الحرية الأجتماعية و المساواة و فضل المسلم على غير المسلم و الابيض و الاسود. و كيف انه لا فرق بين احد من هؤلاء الا بالتقوى (و التقوى لا مقياس لها بين البشر انما هي لله العليم بذات الصدور) و نست ايضا او تناست كيف ان الرسول و في ذات المجلس ارسى دعائم المجتمعات من حيث التراحم و العفو عند المقدرة و وضع المكاره كالربا. و كيف ان كل دم سفك في الجاهلية هو موضوع و اولها دم ربيعة فسياسة الثأر و العنف و استغلال حاجة الانسان (بالربا) منافية للأسلام شكلا و مضمونا. و بدأ بنفسه و اهله. 

نست الدكتورة التاريخ الموثّق عن الاضطهاد الذي تعرض له المسلمون على ايدي كفّار مكة و انتهاكهم لحقوقهم الانسانية لمجرد اعتناقهم دين مخالف لدين قريش. نست كل القهر والقمع و التعذيب و القتل و الاغتصاب للاجساد و الممتلكات و التهجير و الطرد و محاولات الاغتيال و كل هذه الممارسات والتي هي في عرف القرن الواحد و العشرون من جرائم الحرب. نست كل ذلك و تذكرت رد الرسول الكريم على كل هذا الممارسات اللا انسانية بأنه قد اذن له بالقتال. اذن من الله او لا فهو امر عقلي و منطقي ان يُرد على الطاغية بالقتال ضده. الم تفعل هذا دول العالم الحديث ضد هتلر؟ فلم هو مصرح به و حلال الآن لهم .. و حرام منكر على غيرهم؟ 

الم تتصارع الحضارتين اليونانية و الرومانية على السيطرة على العالم آنذاك؟ و لم يكن للمسلمون حتى وجود على وجه الارض. الم تتصارع الحضارتين الفارسية و الرومانية حتى بدون تدخل المسلمين؟ الم يقاتل اليهود الكنعانيين في ارضهم و طردوهم منها؟ الم يقاتل نبي الله داود جالوت و استحوذ على الملك منه؟ الم تقاتل الحضارة الهندية و ان كان بالطريقة السلبية السلمية هيمنة و سيطرة الحضارة الغربية المتثلة بالاستعمار البريطاني؟ 

 الحضارات تتصارع لفرض سيطرتها على العالم و من اجل هذا تسخر كل طاقاتها و امكانياتها للوصول الى مآربها. فلم توجد في التاريخ حضارتين متجاوتين الا و تصارعتا من اجل البقاء. فالمنطق الذي تكلّمت عنه ليس له اي اساس من الصحة لا منطقيا، و لا عقليا .. و كل الأدلة التاريخية ضده. 

و نسيت الاستاذة ايضا انه و حتى في القرن العشرين، ان حقوق السود كانت مهدورة حتى اواسط القرن و ان المسلمون الامريكان و السود هم من ناهض الاستبداد و القمع و العنصرية البيضاء الى جانب اخوتهم السود الامريكان من غير المسلمين! الا تعلمون ان احد صحابه الرسول قال لسيدنا بلال بن رباح الحبشي يا ابن السوداء فعلم النبي بذلك فقال له انك امرؤ فيك جاهليه.

و نسيت ايضا ان حقوق المرأة التي تكلمت عنها كانت مهدورة في المجتمعات الغربية و حتى الستينيات. فلا ترث المرأة و لا تعمل الا في الحانات و اماكن اللهو. و نسيت من حوّل المرأة الى سلعة جنسية تجارية للبيع و من أرغمها على مقارعة الحياة لتكسب قوتها و قوت اولادها بدون اي تبعيات على الرجل و هو الامر الذي لا يزال قائما الى هذا اليوم في المجتمعات الغربية المعاصرة. في حين ان المرأة في الأسلام قد كرّمت و سمح لها بالعمل و الميراث و النفقة و التجارة و حق الحياة الكريمة و واجب الرجل دائما هو توفير هذه الحياة 

هؤلاء من امر الله بقتالهم، من يقتلون اولادهم بأيديهم خشية الفقر، و يقتلون المواليد من الإناث خشية العار. و تقف و بكل صلف  و تحدي في معسكرهم ... الا يجوز قتال من ينتهك حقوق الانسان بكل الطرق و الأساليب المنهجية و يستعبد الناس؟ اي من الحضارات بدأت بتطبيق و حماية حقوق الأنسان و حتى الجنين من البشر في الوقت الذي يحتدم فيه النقاش حول قتل الأجنة للسيدات الاتي لا يرغبن في الحمل!؟ 

و للعلم، لم يأمر الاسلام اتباعه ابدا بقتال اهل الكتاب الا في حالات الدفاع عن النفس. و الادلة كثيرة على حالات التعايش السلمي بين المسلمين و المسيحيين و اليهود في شتى بقاع الأرض، من الأندلس و حتى الصين و كل ارجاء اوربا. 

و أذكرها بما فعل الاسبان بالمسلمين و حتى المتعاطفين.. كلا و حتى من شكّو بتعاطفه او اعتناقه فكر جديد، فالعصور الوسطى لا زالت عالقة بالأذهان، من اساليب العذاب المنهجية الممكننة و آلات التعذيب الجهنمية. و لسنا بحاجة للعودة الى الماضي البعيد فأمريكا ام الديموقراطية و الحريات اول من يعذب الناس و يحتدم فيها الجدل حول انسانية او وحشية التعذيب في معتقلاتها السرية و العلنية. اليست هذه ايضا من علامات التخلف و انتهاك حقوق الأنسان و عقلية القرون الوسطى؟ 

اليس ما يجري في العراق اكبر دليل على انتهاك سيادة و حرمات الدول الأخرى؟ و ما الى ذلك من تعذيب و اهانة و اشعال للفتن  الطائفية و ارهاب المدنيين و اغتصاب حقوق و اجساد و املاك الابرياء؟ و الله اعلم مالذي يحدث ايضا في افغانستان و توابعها. 

الجزء الثاني: 

وصم الحضارات و البشر الآخرين بأسماء لم يختاروها بأنفسهم؟ اهل الكتاب و اهل الكتب. اعتقد ان الكثيرين وصفو الآخرين بأسماء كما يشاؤون و ما المشكلة في ذلك؟ الم يقسم اليهود العالم الي يهود و حيوانات؟ و عندما يرد الاسلام بوصفهم بـ"المغضوب عليهم" فما المشكلة في من يعتقد انه "شعب الله المختار"؟ لم يحق لليهودي ان يعتبرني حيوان و لا يحق لي او للأسلام ان يصفهم بأحفاد القردة و الخنازير؟ ثم بكل بساطة ايجوز لمسلم او مسيحي اعتناق اليهودية؟ بالطبع لا، و سيظل الى الابد من الحيوانات 

الم يصم اليهود و لا يزالون السيدة مريم العذراء الطاهرة العفيفة بالعاهره؟  الم يصفوا السيد المسيح بكل الاسماء؟ فإذا كان الجميع يسب الجميع، و يصفهم بما يريد فلم يُمنع المسلمون من نفس الممارسة؟ الم تقم ذات السيدة بوصف المسلمين بالمتخلفين و الجهلة و الارهابيين و... و... و ؟ اين هي الحضارة التي تتحدث عنها اذن؟ 

اهل الذمة و اهل الكتاب  و النصارى تعابير لا غبار عليها و ليس فيها اي نوع من الذم لأي فريق. اما المغضوب عليهم هم من ادّعوا انهم شعب الله المختار .. و ما المانع؟ ام يحرم على "الحيوانات" التطاول على اسيادها؟ 

و ليكونوا فعلا اهل كتب، فأهل الكتاب لا تعني كتاب واحد او معين! 

"كل الكتب العلمية المفيدة التي بين ايديكم هي كتبهم" و اضيف، و غير المفيدة ايضا. و المقصود بهذا الكلام الاعتباطي؟؟اليست  كذلك كتب الحرب و الدمار و الغوغائية و الأسلحة الفتاكة و الكيماوية و البيولوجية و التجارب على البشر و تلويث البيئة و القائمة لا تعد ولا تحصى 

الفكر الحر الخلاق تتعارض مع كلمة علمية .. لكن لا بأس ..   الكثير من العلوم في القرن العشرين نشأت و ترعرعت تحت و طأة القمع و الاستبداد و الدكتاتورية من الامثلة التلفاز (الماني نازي) المحرك النفاث (الماني) الصوايخ ( المانية) الحرية و الابداع مصطلحين غير مترادفين و لا شأن لهم ببعض 

ثم بدأت عملية الردح العلني بدأت طبعا باعتراضها على سؤال الشيخ ان كانت ملحدة و لا اعلم ما الذي قد يهين انسانة قالت انها علمانية بنفس اللحظة. صحيح العلمانية و الالحاد امران مختلفان لكن لا اعلم ما المشكلة في الموضوع 

"انت حر في ان تعبد ما تشاء و لكن لا علاقة لك بعقائد الآخرين" !!! من قال ان الاسلام يتدخل في عقائد الآخرين! و من قال ان الاسلام يتدخل في خصوصيات دين او آخر!؟ هل قام مسلم في اي بلد بمحاولة تصحيح طريقة العبادة لأحد من اخواننا المسيحيين؟ لا افهم ما هذا الاسلوب العجيب في النقاش!!؟ و هو اشبة بالكذب منه للنقاش. 

الجزء الثالث: 

"اليهود خرجوا من مأساة و فرضوا احترامهم على العالم بعلمهم لا بإرهابهم" .. حسنا اما ارهاب الدولة و قتل الابرياء و تهجيرهم و مصادرة الاراضي و كل الممارسات العنصرية و قائمة طويلة لا تنتهي فليست ارهاب. 

"لم نر يهوديا واحد يفجر نفسه داخل مطعم الماني، لم نر يهوديا واحدا يهدم كنيسة، لم نر يهوديا واحدا يحتج على ذلك بقتل الناس".. واضح ان معلوماتها التاريخية ضحلة جدا. في الحقيقة المقاومة اليهودية في بولندا كانت شهيرة و قتلت و شنت حرب عصابات و ابيد معظمها عن بكرة ابيها و اليهود انفسهم فخورون بها. كما قام اليهود بذبح الفلسطينيين و السوريين و اللبنانيين و المصريين و الاردنيين و العراقيين و غيرهم. و قصفوا المدنيين و احرقوا المسجد الاقصى و اطلقوا الرصاص على المصلين العزّل اثناء صلاتهم، و قاموا بالاغتيالات السياسية و التضييق على المدنيين و حصارهم الاتذكر الشيخ القعيد احمد ياسين و قائمة ليس لها آخر 

الجزء الرابع: 

"حوّل المسلمين ثلاث تماثيل للأله بوذا الى حطام" الصحيح، حوّل الطالبان التماثيل، و ليس كل المسلمين فالطالبان لا يمثلون الا انفسهم. امّا بالنسبة للمسلمين و العناية بالآثار والتماثيل، فالمسافة قريبة الى مصر لكي تشاهد بنفسها ما فعل نابليون بأبو الهول في حين ان المسلمين حافظوا عليه لآلاف السنين 

"لم نرى بوذي واحد يحرق مسجدا او يقتل مسلما"، صحيح، لكن لم تبقى دولة اسلامية او حتى تمت للأسلام بصلة الا و اعلنت عن اسفها على التماثيل. 

حرق الكنائس: لا اعلم متى في تاريخ الاسلام كله اقدم احد على حرق كنيسة، و هي التي يعتبرها المسلمون دار عبادة لله. قد تحدث بعض التجاوزات لكنها تصرفات فردية خاطئة يحرمها كل الأئمة بدون استثناء الم تسمعوا قول النبي محمد صليالله عليه وسلم (من اذى ذميا فأنا خصيمه يوم القيامه )ووفد نصاري نجران حينما كانوا في المسجد النبوي وحانت صلاتهم فقامو يصلون فقام بعض الصحابه يمنعوهم فقال لهم النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم دعوهم وابن عمرو بن العاص حينما ضرب شاب نصراني بعدما سبقه في الجري فشكاه الشاب الي عمر بن الخطاب فأرسل اليه عمر وقال للشاب النصراني اضرب ابن الاكرمين وصفعه علي وجهه كما فعل ابن عمرو ابن العاص في  في حين .. تحضرني مقولة مشهورة من الحملات الصليبية "اقتلهم جميعا (المسلمون و المسيحيون و اليهود في بيت المقدس) فالله يعرف جماعته" 

شكرا اليكم
والله يهدي من يشاء الي صراطه المستقيم


----------



## inabil045 (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: رد الدكتورة وفاء سلطان على فيصل القاسم*

وفاء  سلطان   تسب وتشتم     لاتعرف مالذي تشتمه  انها  تشتم   الحبيب  المصطفى  عليه الصلاة والسلام   نبي  الرحمة         يجب  ان  تعرف  سيرة  الرسول  صلى الله  عليه وسلم


----------



## وليم تل (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: رد الدكتورة وفاء سلطان على فيصل القاسم*

انا اعذركم لان سياسه اخلع عقلك مع نعلك ​ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عجبتنى هذة العبارة جدا
وحقا انا اعذركم
واضح انك حاولت تذاكر جيدا او لقنت جيدا وجئت مسترسلا متبحرا 
فى حوار لا يغنى ولا يشفع فهناك فرق كبير بين نزاعات الاشخاص 
ايا كان دينهم وصراعات الحضارات الانسانية لانها نابعة من سلوك 
انسانى بحت وليس للدين فى ذلك شىء
اما بخصوص الاسلام فالايات التى تحض على القتل كثيرة 
سواء مع اصحاب الديانات الاخرى او من يخالفكم الراى وعلى سبيل
المثال لا الحصر الرسالة المحمدية لملك الحبشة اسلم تسلم
ومقتل ام قرفة ....... الخ اما بخصوص تعاملكم اثناء الغزوات التى
تقولون عنها فوتوحات فيا ليتك تقرأ الوثيقة العمرية
كما عليك مراجعة السيرة النبوية الشريفة
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ودمت بود


----------



## mujahd (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: رد الدكتورة وفاء سلطان على فيصل القاسم*

الكلاب تنبح والقافل تسير
اقترب اليوم الذي فيه تمترون
يوم لن ينفعكم احد لا وفاء والا شنودةو البابا


----------



## sweetly heart (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: رد الدكتورة وفاء سلطان على فيصل القاسم*




> الكلاب تنبح والقافل تسير
> اقترب اليوم الذي فيه تمترون
> يوم لن ينفعكم احد لا وفاء والا شنودةو البابا



ذهب ايام الاسلام بلا رجعة عقارب الساعة ن تعود الى الوراء لان الانسان كلما تقدم فى العلم وكلما اصبح العالم اكثر تقدما اضمحلت الفلسفات الارهابية الشيطانية الاسلامية والاسلام وصل الى نقطة الا عودة لن يعود الاسلام الى العالم مرة اخرى كى يقتل ويوزع الموت والخوف والكذب لان بيئة الاسلام هى الجهل والتخلف والكراهية والحقد هناك يترعرع الاسلام وينموا على اجساد الابرياء تخيل لو العالم مسلم لكان ما اخترع الانسان لا سيارة ولا تلفزيون ولا شى لانو الاسلام يناقض العلم او المعرفة والاكتشاف  الحرب على الارهاب لها نهاية واحدة وهى نهاية الظلام الاسلامى الى الابد سيبدا تاريخ جديد للانسانية سينتهى الشيطان من العالم قريبا ولكن انت لا تمتلك رويا وان كنت ترى بعيينيك الا ان غبائكم اكبر من تداركك للواقع لان الاسلام يفنى بالحب والتقدم والسلام والمعرفة اما فلسفة محمدك المتعطش للدم فليس لها فرصة فى النيل منم الانسانية بعد اليوم 
من ينفعنا هو الرب يسوع وحده لا غير لا وفاء ولا شنودة ولا البابا الا اننا جميعا نحتاج الى خلاص الرب من خطايانا مثلنا مثل اى انسان اخر 

قاسم انا حاقتبس تعليقك وارد عليه نقطة نقطة فى موضوع جديد فى قسم حوار الاديان لانو تعليقك يغيب حقائق ووقائع حدثت على ارض الواقع تاخذ الامور سطحية لتستطيع تفسيرها على هواك


----------

